# Fun on Drummond Island



## bth (Oct 5, 2008)

We had a blast on the island this last week. Great place to ride got a little bit of every thing rocks mud holes and great scenery. The only thing that put a damper on it is I lost my receiver winch and didn't notice it until the last part of the day. I believe we lost it from Shale beach to trail post 22 looking back at the pictures

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zixer37 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just left Drummond, remember seeing you all parked at that intersection. We were on the Orange Sportsman XP with the RZR in tow....

We had a blast up there as always. Lots of water this time due to the rain which makes things interesting.


----------



## williambeaver (Nov 9, 2012)

I Live on Drummond. If I happen to see it, I will let you know. I your still on the Island, check the bulletin board at Wazz's to see if someone found it.


----------



## bth (Oct 5, 2008)

Z37 I remember u guys going buy really liked the orange on black sharp:thumbup:


Williambeaver we where only there for the day. I put a call into the info center and Betty has my name out at a few locations thanks for keeping an eye out. Hope I will get lucky but don't have my hopes to high. Still had a great time and that's all that matters....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

